# Positive experience with Canon Repair Service



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 10, 2013)

I posted before about me buying a used 40d on ebay. Here is a follow up on the service.
 It had an error I figured I could fix once I got in my hands.
Wrong, so off to Canon, I didn't know what to expect but heard it could be over $200.
I was hoping for the best but come to find out that the lowest amount charged for a camera that is out of warranty is $200.
So I asked if they could also replace the shutter, sent me a new estimate of $33 more. Nice! it had 75,000 shutter actuation's.
So I approved the estimate Thursday morning and get an update Thursday night it was shipped 1 day. Great!
they replaced the circuit board and CF card receiver area and Replaced Shutter. Also they replaced the rubber cover on the side that was missing when I bought it!
I didnt even ask.

So I couldnt be happier with me "new to me" 40D and Canon's Repair Service.


----------



## theshortwhiteguy (Jan 10, 2013)

+1

Anytime I have had CPS repair equipment, I have also found they repaired or replaced items that I didn't ask for or feel I necessarily needed, at no charge.


----------

